# Learning to climb trees



## Pcoz88 (Mar 12, 2006)

Is there a good book or video or classes in Ohio to learn how to climb trees? Any and all info would be appericated.Thanks.Pete


----------



## PUclimber (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome Pete. Where are you located in Ohio. I am not far from the Ohio border and if it's close to me I would be more than willing to teach you the basics. I am only a noob myself but have been climbing since August. I have an extra saddle and ropes. One book that everyone is going to suggest is the The Climbers Companion. I don't personally own it but have read it. Even though i am a noob i know enough to teach you the basics and safety gear and safe climbing practices. No offense to you older guys with more experience here but unlike SOME of them i have not had time to get into any bad habits just yet.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Mar 12, 2006)

Iam about 3 hours from the border:jawdrop: .I live about 40 minutes south from America's roller coast Cedar Point.Thanks for the offer.


----------



## rich_h (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey there pcoz, welcome to the forum.

If you are interested in classes for tree climbing in Ohio I would recommend the following sites:

Ohio Chapter ISA http://www.ohiochapterisa.org/
Here you can see the current seminar schedules and upcoming events

ACRT http://www.acrtinc.com/
This company offers classes for many aspects of our field.

Another option: We have a large group of climbers in the Cleveland area that I am sure would gladly help you get some training. Many of these climbers meet and climb on the weekends and share ideas and new techniques. 

Send me an pm or email if you are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## rich_h (Mar 12, 2006)

oops, I see you aren't all that close to cleveland. 

I know the ISA is planning on having some basic and advanced climbing classes in Toledo later this year. I will post the info as it becomes available.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Rich_h for the info.Let me know when tem classes are later this year.


----------

